# Morels 2015



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Utica area. Southern facing slope. Under Poplar trees. It was a late cold spring which turned into a hot dry summer. Too dry out there!! And way too hot!
Checked out an easy early spot and found this lone soldier. Will do a walk about tomorrow but don't expect too much until the rains. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Tenonanatche- Valley of the Mohawk. Tough hunt today! Was out for 4 hours. The only ones I found were on PG (proven ground). If I wasn't confident of some of my old faithful trees I don't believe I would of scored. The morels are small and dry and the leaves on the forest floor are fluffy. Found one under a dead Elm, half under Ash/Apple combination and the other half under other Apple. Found some nice ones just the same. 46 in all but only weighed 14 oz. Ifin it rains like they predict then next weekend will be just fine methinks. Pic attached.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice GEO! Glad to see finds.Got another handful yesterday but didn't look even close to that nice.Need rain badly! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went for a quick check of a known spot ,it's so dry out there uncovered the smallest one I've ever seen 1/8 " tall and pure white. I watered the spot just to see what happens.I hope it rains a lot this afternoon....side note I did get two ticks on me. I was only in the woods for two minutes eeeeeuuuuiiicckkkkyy I hate them darn things


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hunted another PG this morning. Ran into ten small shy ones! Methinks if it rains the season might be saved!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Ticks are really bad this year in my woods. I find them crawling all over and have to constantly check myself.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a tick magnet myself and hasn't been bad so far.Very dry weather may be a factor.We'll see what this rain brings.Ticks,shrooms,ticks and shrooms?If shrooms are involved,the ticks would be wise to stay out of my way! :twisted:


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went for a short hunt after work yesterday and got skunked. But I did have no less than a dozen of ticks crawling up my jeans. I believe you are correct about the dry weather keeping them at bay but they are out with a vengeance now. Bummer! I usually don ankle gaiters on my hunts but was ill prepared yesterday. Good luck this weekend, it should be a productive one and don't forget to stop, look where you are, and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,it may sound odd but I've taken alternate routes to my familiar spots because the ticks seem to prefer certain areas.This seems to work fairly well for me.There is a particular group of pines I bypass because within ten yards my legs are covered.Heading out after work hoping the early week's rain was enough.Happy Hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Well that sounds like what happened to me, only one where there should have been many. let's all hope for a second flush now that we finally got some rain.I have to get out today poo on the thunder storms.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Otsego County. Walked and searched for 2.5 hours without finding nary a one. Changed locations to another PG and bumped into the proverbial mother lode. Real nice specimens! Found nearly all in the same area. 108 total, nearly 3lbs. Mostly under AAC. Pics attached, this is what we all hope to run into. Hang in there your mother lode is right around the next tree!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,fantastic!Pics are awesome.Not just the shrooms,nice piece of land from what I see in the background.I'm still counting morels in the first pic and developed eye- strain headache!Grill's goin',refreshments within reach...........perfect!! I have to try that Utica Club after the last few years of pics!One question,AAC? Congrats,my friend! You always produce nicely every year.I'd like to extend a handshake and a brotherly pat on the back.Enjoy!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice find geo, congrats on hitting the mother load. we all live for that.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks! It was a fun find. I would like to show the newbies that they are really out there. This is intended to be an encouragement maybe with a small slice of ego attached. 
Lynk, When I first laid eyes on this troop of morels my first thought was I wish the people from this web site could witness this sight and feeling. Then I looked around to make sure no one else was around.
Had a nice thick Porterhouse smothered in morels for sup.
AAC = Apple/Ash Combination. Seems to be a great partnership with morels. I also took notice that the Apple tree has both live and dead sections. To be further studied upon
The first area that I hunted for a long time yesterday for naught is PG and I know that they are there but it must be too early for that microclimate. My point is that one may want to recheck all your areas periodically. Next week I am going back to that spot and it is going to produce.
Today I am going to re-search an area that skunked me last week.
I sincerely hope that all this blabbing is of some help. Good luck and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,if taking pride in hard work paying off can be considered ego,then take a BIG slice.You deserve it!!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I just found two more in my yard, I think they fell victim to the lawn mower yesterday.  Found them under a pine tree, about 10 feet from the trunk.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I haven't read anything about walnut trees and mushrooms, but the ones I've found in my yard seem to steer clear of the walnut trees.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Finger, Black walnut roots, which may extend 50 feet or more from the trunk, exude a natural herbicide known as juglone that prevents many plants from growing within their reach. Tomatoes, potatoes, apples, pears, berries, and some landscape plants such as rhododendrons, azaleas, and lilacs may be killed or stunted if grown in close proximity to black walnut roots.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Went to a spot that skunked me last week and found 22 big specimens that looked a tad old. Went to another spot and found some tall good looking yellows. 57 in all. A lot of lone soldiers today . Found them under Ash, Apple, Elm and AAC. I'm done til next week.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Geo I find your post extremely informative and encouraging .would never have found a morel if not for your help .


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Fog, hope I can be of help in the future. Good luck with the quest.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey fellow shroomers. I finally hit it big today and I wasn't even looking for them lol. Taking some brush n grass clippings to my big brush pile n bam 25 big yellows I do believe as big as a beer can yahoo!!!!!! This the most I've found. Never thought to look around my brush piles from cutting wood. I have tons more too haha. So forget the lawn tomorrow I'm shroom hunting lol. Also left 5 small ones to grow. Happy hunting


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Southern Tier of New York. Another tough year...nothing early then picked 130 (about 3 lbs) the last 4 days. All in proven areas. Left about 1 lb in the woods that were too old. Only 2 fresh greys, rest were yellow just past peak freshness.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hoblershang,nice find!Like a bonus while working hard. If this is possibly a new growth area, because of ground disturbing or rotting brush,you may want to leave a few for future ''seed''.CONGRATS!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Mitch,3 pounds in a few days is a tough year?I'd take that in a tough year!Nice job.Happy Hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Well so far I have found 2 grays under a proven Apple, 1 yellow in my great spot ,5 small dry ones in proven river bed under Apple . That's it nothing under elms so far can't help getting discouraged I even checked an old Apple orchard nada.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Went out hunting in Freeville Monday night, lots of Ash trees, one morel.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fog, Hang in there. I look at morel hunting as just another reason to be in the woods. You achieved your goal for being out there, finding morels is just a bonus. Good luck!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Found a pile of oysters. Not a good sign for me. These oysters pop up about the last week of morel season each year. Hopefully with this rain we finally got my season isnt a complete disaster.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

That's true Geo I did make friends with a little prickly pig last time out .a baby porcupine, his mom must have just left him on his own, because he was insistent on following me .I finally gave him the Apple I had in my pocket and snuck away when he was distracted.I always see amazing things in the woods. It does restore the soul


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the Mohawk, Elev. 600', Under Poplar, PG, 9 big yellows, about 7 oz., just past prime.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh PG you must be kicking yourself for not checking sooner.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

North of Utica. Checked under many Ash. Found one small one.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Madison County. Elev. 1800', mostly under Ash, PG, 61 prime yellows. About 1lb.13 oz. I might not be able to forage this weekend so I snuck out before work and ran into another mother lode, it was a pretty picture. More widespread than the last but most were a stone's throw of the SDM (slow down morel, the initial find). Search this spot six days ago and didn't find nary a one. I almost didn't go today because I thought the cold weather would hold them back. Some day I am going to figure these things out! Good luck this weekend and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

What is PG?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Proven ground


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone else still holding on to hope. I spent many hours out this weekend in areas that have proven themselves with nothing. I'm throwing in the towel. Bring on the chanterelles!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I ain't giving up just yet.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

My brother found about 50 yellows yesterday, mostly under Ash.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found 1 dry morel and huge chunk of chaga, in the most perfect Laval you'd ever want to see large mature ash and old half dead Apple Found some dried up elm oysters too


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out for the last hurrah today. The three of us found maybe 40 morels, some old , some nice, but all on the dry side. Will check one more spot tomorrow. Great day to be in the woods! Laval?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Well you guys are doing well ,I havnt eaten the ones I did find. I just like to find them.wish I knew someone who liked them.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out today
didn't find a thing.
Off in the distance,
I heard the fat lady sing.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

She's on tour,GEO.Haven't been out much but when I have,nada.I hope this summer isn't as dry as last,the later season hunting was horrible.Start looking for chants first week of July here.Enjoy!!


----------



## leprechaun (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm interested if anyone has any experience finding morels in early June in NY near Ithaca, NY (finger lakes). With this rain and soil temperature...anyone got any tips in case I go out? Or is that really the fat lady singing? ..Any tips are greatly appreciated because this is my first year shroom hunting and I have little experience and knowledge on this:/. What I do know is these things taste great and I want more lol.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Jcumo - With all of this rain and lower temps all this coming week, I'm optimistic for a good bloom. I'm planning to head south next weekend to Ulster county in my old apple grove to check. If there's a crop there, then I plan to start scouting Saratoga. I'm just not sure where to begin up here. 

Leprechaun - I've seen some posts in the past about finger lakes area - if you got some of the heavy rain and the cool-down we're getting here in Saratoga, then I think there's still a good chance. Soil temps should be in the 50-60 degree range for optimal growth.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

That's pretty interesting. Is it possible to have a season reset like that? like if it got too hot and dry they could come back if the temps go down and moisture goes up again?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Back in '06 I found some the first week of June but they weren't very good specimens. But you never know, I have experienced the "second flush" and found the morels numerous albeit stunted. Like always, I hope some one disproves my theory. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found some last year on June 1st, but they were at least a week past prime , checked that spot 3 times this year nothing


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Well, I hate to discourage anyone that may still be holding out hope, but maybe I'll spare someone disappointment too. I went to my fail-proof apple grove and to all of the heavy producing areas and found nothing. For starters, the ground cover was so heavy by this point that I wouldn't have seen anything anyway , but I cleared a lot of brush with my machete and still nothing. Other good trees had plenty of ground visibility, and not a thing- no deads or anything. I realized just how shady and damp it is back there, so I think the big bloom happened weeks ago even though the weather was dry. This was in Ulster county, by the way. 

Looking ahead to next year


----------

